# ständig "sender address rejected: improper use of smtp" bei smtp-client



## ruutaiokwu (6. Jan 2018)

hallo zusammen

egal was ich nun mache:


```
lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("HELO " + caHostname + "\r\n");

            if (lUseAuth) {
                lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("AUTH LOGIN\r\n");
                lDataOutputStream.writeBytes(aUsername + "\r\n");
                lDataOutputStream.writeBytes(aPassword + "\r\n");
            }

            /*
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("MAIL FROM: <" + caMailFromAddr + ">\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("RCPT TO: <" + caMailToAddr + ">\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("DATA\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("X-MAILER: ATS SMTP Client\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("DATE: " + SMTPClient.cmDateFormat.format(clDate) + "\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("FROM: " + caMailFromName + " <" + caMailFromAddr + ">\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("TO: " + caMailToName + " <" + caMailToAddr + ">\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("SUBJECT: " + caSubject + "\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("MIME-Version: 1.0\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("\r\n.\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("QUIT\r\n");
```
vs.

```
lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("HELO " + caHostname + "\r\n");

            if (lUseAuth) {
                lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("AUTH LOGIN\r\n");
                lDataOutputStream.writeBytes(aUsername + "\r\n");
                lDataOutputStream.writeBytes(aPassword + "\r\n");
            }

lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("MAIL FROM:<" + caMailFromAddr + ">\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("RCPT TO:<" + caMailToAddr + ">\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("DATA\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("Subject: Email test\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("Test 1 2 3\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes(".\r\n");
            lDataOutputStream.writeBytes("QUIT\r\n");
```
ständig das gleiche theather: "Sender address rejected: Improper use of SMTP command pipelining"

mit der authentifizierung klappt's: "Authentication successful (235)"

der nächste schritt nach der auth ist ebenfalls erfolgreich: "Requested mail action okay, completed (250)"

später macht's aber dann probleme, keine ahnung warum? wüsste das jemand von euch?

mein 2. beispiel kommt von hier -> https://stackoverflow.com/questions...il-on-java-using-sockets-authentication-issue - einfach ohne Thread.sleep(x) halt..


----------



## ruutaiokwu (6. Jan 2018)

zu eurer information: sollte eine weiterentwicklung von https://www.java-forum.org/thema/smtp-client.112858/ werden.. falls ihr noch mehr code davon braucht, den ich oben nicht erwähnt habe.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (17. Jan 2018)

Die Frage ist wohl ein Bisschen zu komplex für das (neue) Forum, hmmm? 

(Bin halt noch einer aus der "alten" Zeit, also vor 2013..)


----------



## Flown (18. Jan 2018)

Für jemanden aus der alten Rige, solltest du wissen, wenn Probleme auftauchen einfach mal einen StackTrace hier dranhängen. (Steht sogar in deinem verlinktem SO Post als einziges Kommentar!)


----------



## ruutaiokwu (18. Jan 2018)

Ja mal schauen, hab gerade das Problem dass mich ein Firewall ständig blockt wenn ich mit dem SMTP-Client am experimentieren bin. Sieht wohl nach "hacken" aus, für den Firewall... sonst muss ich mir dann selbst nen SMTP-Server auf meinem virtuellen Server aufsetzen.


----------

